# برنامج يمنع قطع الأتّصال



## alsane (12 مارس 2008)

........................
PowerQuest Partition Magic 8.0.2 
افضل برنامج للهاردسك يقوم بالتقسيم بدون فقدان البيانات مع امكانية اضافة قسم جديد وتغير حرف المحرك برنامج غني عن التعريف ويحتوي على مميزات متعدده ...
.........................
privateEXE2.2 
بواسطه هذا البرنامج يمكنك إقفال أي برنامج لديك ولا يمكن تشغيله إلا بالرقم السري الذي وضعته له ...
........................
WinXP Manager 4.7.4 
بهذا البرنامج تستطيع ظبط ويندوز اكس بي وتغيير الكثير من إعداداته ...
........................
يرنامج لما تدخل الماسينجر يعطيك كأنّه دخل أربعة أشخاص 
....................
برنامج يمنع قطع الأتّصال 
....................
Ace Media Player 
تشغل جميع الافــلام التى امتدادها : DivX,Avi,Mp4,Mov,Rm,Mpeg,Mp3,Wmv,Asf Media Player 
و صورته هنا 
.....................
CD MP3 Terminator 1.38 
برنامج سهل ورائع تستطيع من خلاله إنتزاع مسارات القرص المدمج وتحويلها إلى MP3, WMA, OGG, APE, VQF, or WAV files مباشرة,يعمل البرنامج بسرعة عالية جداًً يتضمن البرنامج مميزات قوية ورائعة. 
و صورته هنا 
.....................
DVDXCopy Xpress v3.00 
اصنع نسخ احتياطيه ذات جودة عالية لكلّ أفلام قرص دي في دي . 
.....................
برنامج الآذان لأصحاب المواقع 
وظيفة البرنامج: يقوم بتنبه زائر الموقع بدخول وقت الصلاة ومن مميزاته : · صغير الحجم بحيث لايأثر على تحميل الموقع لا يستخدم قواعد البيانات لذلك لا يعد حملا زائدا على الموقع.لوحة تحكم عربية 100% مصممه اصلا باللغة العربية سهل الاستخدام سلسه حيث بامكان المستخدم التحكم في جميع خصائص البرنامج بما في ذلك صوت الاذان او خلفية وشكل التنبيه وأوقات الصلوات والخطوط والألوان والحجم وما إلى ذلك يقوم بتنبيه الزائر حتى ولو لم يقم بتحديث الصفحة لفترة طويلة على سبيل المثال: لو فرضنا ان هنالك زائر قام بدخول موقعك ثم توقف عن الحركة لمدة نصف ساعة فانه عند دخول وقت الصلاة يقوم البرنامج تلقائيا بإظهار اللوحة التنبيهية التي تخبر الزائر بدخول وقت الصلاة.· تعدد الأحاديث والآيات حيث من أهم مميزاته أن بامكان المستخدم تحديد أحاديث وآيات كريمه تظهر عند دخول الوقت ويقوم نفس المستخدم بالتحكم فيها حسب رغبه إضافة إلى ذلك اختلاف الآيات والأحاديث في كل مره.· سهولة الاستخدام والتركيب وقلة المشاكل مع وجود دعم فني للبرنامج إضافة إلى هذا كله الأمان حيث يعد امانا بشكل كبير ولوحة تحكم محمية بكلمة مرور لا يمكن بأي حال من الأحوال-باذن الله تعالى- وصول يد العابثين إليها. 
.......................
MightyFAX 3.04 
تستطيع بواسطة هذا البرنامج ارسال فاكس باللغة العربية نسخة خاصة بويندوز 98 و Me 
و وصرته هنا 
........................
My BootDisk v2.71 
يخلق قرصًا ابتدائيًّا بدعم الفأر و العشرات من مرافق إصلاح النظام, متضمّنًا boot-up fix, file extraction, مقسم للهارد دسك , مصلح للتنصيب , شكل القرص, disk format, حذف الملفّ, نسخة الملفّ, فحص القرص و أكثر 
........................
Oxygen Phone Manager II 2.1.5 
برنامج أوكسجين المعروف والمتخصص للجوالات يحفظ رسائل الجوال ودليل الهاتف على الكمبيوتر وكذلك مذكرات الجوال لحين الرجوع اليها في اي وقت هذا الإصدار يدعم الجوالات المعروفة بالفيصلية والمملكة 8310.7210.6610.6100. 6210, 6250, 7110, 7190, 6310, 6310i 
و وصرة البرنامج هنا 
..........................
Privacy Eraser Pro 2.05 
البرنامج خاص بمسح وتنظيف الجهاز من مخلفات البرامج والانترنت والملفات والكوكيز وهو قوى جدا ويعتبر من افضل البرامج للمحافظه على الكمبيوتر 
و وصورة البرنامج هنا 
...........................
Super Utilities v1.53 
البرنامج يحتوي على اقوى الأدوات المساعده على المحافظه والعنايه بالجهاز اقرأ الشرح للاستفادة الكاملة 
وصورة البرنامج هنا 
............................
Weather Watcher v5.0.26 
برنامج لمعرفه حالة الطقس واتجاة الرياح وغير هذا الكثير اكتشف البرنامج بنفسك 
.............................
Advanced Fonts Viewer v1.8 
يمكنك بواسطة هذا البرنامج استعراض كافة أنواع الخطوط المتوفرة لديك في جهازك ووضع نص اختبار لمعاينتها كما يحوي البرنامج المزيد من التأثيرات لسهولة معاينة أنواع الخطوط المتوفرة . البرنامج متوافق مع جميع اصدارات الويندوز 
...............................
Any Screen Capture v3.09.3090 
برنامج قوي لإلتقاط الصور من سطح المكتب ويحتوي على مزيا عديدة وهو متوافق مع جميع اصدارات ويندوز 
...............................
AutoRecorder v3.3 
البرنامج يقوم بتسجيل كل ما تقوم به من ( ضغط على زرّ, عمليّة الفأر ...) كل ما عملته على كمبيوترك . ومن ثم بامكانك اعاده تشغيل ومشاهده كل ما قمت به. متوافق مع جميع اصدارات ويندوز 
.,.............................
DivX Manihi Codec Beta 1 
مجموعة اكواد جديدة لتشغيل الافلام 
...............................
Emoticons Mail 1.17 
برنامج سهل الاستخدام يمكنك من اضافة الصور المتحركه لرسائك وتجعلها بشكل جميل متوافق مع جميع اصدارات ويندوز 
..............................
HTML-Optimizer 7.52 
هذا البرنامج يعطيك اللمسه النهائيه على موقعك ويجعل تحميل الصفحات اسرع والبرنامج ينظم لك موقعك بحيث انه يعطيك ملفين للموقع يعني تقدر تخلي ملف الموقع الاصلي وماتحركه يعني تستخدم الملف الاصلي لتعديل والتحرير للموقع وتستخدم الملف الثاني لعمليه التحميل متوافق مع جميع اصدارات ويندوز 
...............................
Matrix3D 
شاشة توقف جميلة 3D 
............................
PhotoModeler Pro 5 
برنامج جديد لبرنامج الويندوز يمكنك من بناء أشكال ثلاثية الأبعاد
.............................
SCR Builder 2.0 
بواسطة هذا البرنامج تستطيع صنع حافظات شاشات بالشكل الذي يناسبك مستعينا بصور وملفات صوتية من جهازك،البرنامج سهل العمل ولا يحتاج منك سوى تحديد الصور والخلفيات والملفات الصوتية التي تريدها وسيتم إنشاء حافظة شاشة في ثوان 
..........................
WinTasks Pro v4.4 
اجعل نظامك يجريّ أسرع و بسلاسه أكثر خلال دقائق . البرنامج يعمل على جميع انظمة التشغيل ويندوز 
...........................
AliveColors v1.0.30 Final 
برنامج لتصحيح ألوان الصور وإضافة مؤثرات وبه عدد من الفلاتر


----------



## alsane (12 مارس 2008)

سأقدّم لكم الآن حوالي 200 برنامج 
Ace Video Workshop 1.3.2 
برنامج تستطيع من خلاله دمج عددة ملفات avi or mpeg وتحويلها الى VCD/DVD/SVCD .تقدر تستخرج الصوت من ملفات الفيديو وحفظها على الصيغ wav and ogg .كذلك استخراج الصور من ملفات الفيديو وحفظها على الصيغ jpg,bmp,tga,png,tif,pcx والعديد
..............................
Advanced Directory Printer v1.09 
لطباعة أسماء ، أحجام ، نوع ، امتداد الملفات الموجودة ضمن مكان معين في جهازك"أنظر الصورة" 




op('http://www.segobit.com/adp.gif')[/IMG] 
................................
Anti-war Screensaver 1.0 
برنامج رائع وجديد جدا تستطيع من خلاله صنع أو رؤية العديد من شاشات التوقف وتستمتع بتصاميم كثيرة جدا
..................................
Desktop Wizard Pro v 1.22 
برنامج رائع وجديد وهو عارض صور . . تستطيع من خلاله التحكم الكامل بملفاتك من صور ومجلدات وغيره . . وتستطيع البحث عن أي صيغة صور أو على أي حرف من بداية اسم الصورة وايضا والمميز فيه تستطيع حفظ جميع الصور لديك او الملفات الصوتية بهذا البرنامج فهو يحفظ لك المئات بل الإلاف من الصور على جميع الصيغ ويسهل عليك الوصول الى اي صورة والبحث على اي صورة حقيقة لا اسعني إلا أن اقول رائع فقد وفر علي الكثير من الوقت تابع الشرح للاستفادة 
.....................................
تعريب Magic Utilities 2003 2.30 
تعريب لهذا البرنامج الخاص بازالة البرامج وادارة البرامج التي تعمل مع التشغيل وقاتل للعمليات 
......................................
File and Folder Protector v 1.81 
برنامج مميز تستطيع من خلاله المحافظة على سرية ملفاتك ومجلداتك وصورك وبرامجك وغيره الكثير بواسطة هذا البرنامج السهل الإستخدام 



op('http://www.xl11.com/upload/uploading/fileand3.jpg')[/IMG] 
........................................
File Properties Changer v1.01 
لتغيير خواص الملفات من تاريخ وامتداد وغيره بلمسات بسيطة من الفأرة 
........................................
خط إسلامي 
خط إسلامي جميل 
........................................
Keylogger Killer v1.5 
كشف معظم برامج التجسس الداخلي 
........................................
Let It Snow 
شاشة توقف جميلة لثلج متساقط 
........................................
Magic Utilities 2003 2.30 
برنامج لازالة البرامج وادارة البرامج التي تعمل مع التشغيل وقاتل للعمليات 
..........................................
PocketRx v1.0 
لتذكيرك بمواعيد تناول الدواء وتنسيق مواعيد زيارة المستشفى وحفظ أرقام ملفاتك الطبية لكل العائلة (لمستخدمي Pocket) 
...........................................
VMware Workstation 4.0.2 Build 5592 
هل تريد ان تستخدم Dos , windows 95 , Windows98 , Windows ME , Windows2000 , Windows XP , Linux , Netware على جهاز واحد دون ان تغلق الجهاز و تفتحة لاستخدام اى نظام مما سبق فهذا هو الحل VMware Workstation و هو عبارة عن جهاز وهمى على جهازك حيث يحجز البرنامج مساحة على القرص الصلب لديك ( تحددها انت ) و يجعلك تتعامل مع هذه المساحة على انه جهاز مستقل و تنصب عليه ما تشتء من الانظمة السابقة و تستخدم نظام جهازك الرئيسى و الجهاز الوهمى فى وقت واحد ... حقاً برنامج رائع 
...................................................
XPClock v1.41 
ساعة رقمية وتقويم ومنبه
....................................................
AATools 5.56 
برنامج لتنظيف المفضلة من الروابط التي لاتعمل .. وهناك مميزات اخرى سوف تجدها في البرنامج .. كما انه يعمل على جميع اصدارات ويندوز 
...................................................
Ace Utilities 2.0.0.688 
برنامج معروف فيه العديد من الادوات حيث يقوم بتنظيف الجهاز والمحافظه عليه 
...................................................
Cliprex DS DVD Player 1.0.2 
مشغل أقراص دي في دي 
................................................
Flash ScreenSaver Builder 4.24 
برنامج يعمل على شاشة التوقف كما يوجد معه 84 صوره لأضافتها للملفات الفلاشية ، كما يمكنك بعد عمل شاشة التوقف تحويلها الى صيغة exe في حال رغبت في نشرها .. يعمل على جميع اصدارات ويندوز
.................................................
Registry Clean Expert 3.24 
لتنظيف الريجستري 
..................................................ز
Advanced Emailer v2.4 
البرنامج يسمحلك بمراسله العديد من ال*****ات بسرعه - يستخدم بكثره لمراسله زبائن المحلات وغيرها البرنامج لأرسال Junk mails
....................................................
Advanced Password Generator v2.82 
برنامج توليد ارقام سرية عشوائية 
....................................................
AWicons Pro 9.1.6 
برنامج جميل فيه كل الأدوات التي تحتاج لانشاء الأيقونات 
......................................................
File and Folder Protector 1.81 
لحماية المجلدات والملفات من إطلاع الآخرين عليها أو العبث بها 
........................................................
FlashPoint 1.0 
هذا البرنامج الجديد للفلاش لعمل ملفات فلاشيه وادخال الصور عليها - و الاصوات- والنصوص 
..........................................................
iNTERNET4 
برنامج لتسريع التصفح والتحميل 
....................................................
خطوط بدر 
خطوط بدر من الخطوط الجميلة 
.....................................................
Mathematics Worksheet Factory Deluxe v3.0.0138 
برنامج ممتاز ومفيد لتعليم الرياضيات اقرأ الشرح لتستفيد اكثر 
...................................................
System Cleaner 4.92 build 151 
نظّف نظامك من كلّ الملفّات التي تبطئ أداء كمبيوترك 
..................................................

Norton AntiVirus 2003 full 
http://cdrom.digitalriver.com/pub/symantec/NAV9_15D.EXE 
////////////////////////// 
BCWipe v3.04.6 
http://www.jetico.com/bcwipe3.exe 
Code:WP-4QJC-Z6FS-F25Y-6Q16 
crack 
http://bermoody.host.sk/sb/tsrh-bcwipe30_all.zip 
//////////////////////////// 

Splendid Popup Hunter v1.0.1 
http://www.splendidsoft.com/PUHSetup.exe 
Crack 
http://krkr.at.tut.by/x.rar 
For Win98, WinME, WinNT, Win2k, and WinXP 
//////////////////////////////// 
DRAWiT v3.1c 
http://www.postersw.com/drawit3.exe 
Name: http://www.appzplanet.com/ 
Serial: 141208 
////////////////////////////////// 
PUBLISH-iT PRO v2.3g 
http://www.postersw.com/publish2.exe 
Name: http://www.appzplanet.com/ 
Serial: 140902 
/////////////////////////////////// 
SmartDirCopy 1.8 
http://hangvogel.hypermart.net/smartdircopy/smdcopy.zip 
crack 
http://krkr.at.tut.by/f-sdcp181315.rar 
////////////////////////////////////// 
Txt2Html v2.35 
http://alexey-pr.pisem.net/Soft/Txt2Html.zip 
Name: http://www.appzplanet.com/ 
Serial : 6000473891 
,...................
Restorator v.2.52 
http://www.bome.de/Restorator/restorator252.exe 
الأسم: 
dr.Snap 
السيريال. 
iRbyVjkobUKDCdXC8WJhiJECgUJ75iugPtfxPrRV:T-2F6xy9j8V7PGG4VP-N4G80evhgNcByRwuSYBLKLn1+ek 


/////////////////////////////////////// 

Norman Virus Control v.5.50 
http://download.norman.no/nvc5/NVC55_R3ENG.EXE 
SN:CHXSDT49CRPQIVYYXKERH9IJE 
KNXSDABMNYUJA7QES44F84MXE 
4PUSCJKP7W8HNRT465KR8CIXE 
AJ5SCUQDHR3NH2M5RG7UNNB4E 
XX4ACWS9WJWXI43IXGF7P2HKE 

متوافق مع 
DOS-Windows 3.x 
* Windows 95/98/Me 
* Windows NT/2000/XP 
* Linux 
////////////////////////////////////// 

UltraISO v.5.55 Retail 
http://www.123soft.host.sk/Covers2/UltraISO.gif 

///////////////////////////////////////////// 
Zero PopUp Killer XP v4.2 
http://www.ax-soft.com/zpk_xp.exe 
Name:TTDOWN 
Code:91953IIKxldAPM4AAnWxE 
/////////////////////////////////////// 
Teleport Pro 1.29.1959 
http://files.tenmax.com/pro12.exe 
https://www.tenmax.com/pro12.exe 
Name: http://www.format.org.ua/ 
Serial: 2145295821 
//////////////////////////////////////// 

iOpus Password Recovery XP v4.02 
http://www.iopus.com/download/iopus-pwdrec-setup.exe 
Code:RE65024149426675371 
Win 95, 98, Me, Nt, 2000, XP 
http://www.iopus.com/images/iopus-p...-xp-boxshot.gif 
////////////////////////////////////////// 
Folder Guard 5.5 Professional 
http://www.winability.com/download/fgpro.exe 
Name: Michael Kinley Copies: 10 
s/n: A24949795558419508 
/////////////////////////////////////////// 
NORTON GHOST 2003 
S:53MB 
http://webinterline.com/Ghost2003/ghost2003.zip 
http://a248.e.akamai.net/f/248/5462.../0/ng03_box.gif 
/////////////////////////////////////////// 
NEO Trace Professional v3.25 
http://64.224.86.74/555/fosi/filesf...ly/fo-nt325.zip 
//////////////////////////////////////////// 
Flash Catcher.exe 
رابط تحميل البرناج 
http://www.justdosoft.com/FlashCatc...lashCatcher.exe 
كراك 
FlashCatcher.v2.6.rar 
http://bbs.nju.edu.cn/file/FlashCatcher.v2.6.rar 
S:1222 KB 
/////////////////////////////////////////////////// 
QuickTime 6.02 Final 
http://www.cnyou.com/down/download.asp?downid=2&id=772 
Win9x/NT/2000/XP 
///////////////////////////////////////////////////// 

Backup DVD Professional v2.01 + Crack 
http://www.topdownloads.net/downloads/BackupDVDPro.zip 
كراك 
http://webcindario.com/foappz/dvd-fosi.zip 
////////////////////////////////////////////////////// 
Advanced PDF Password Recovery Pro V1.70 
684K 
WIN9X/ME/NT/2000/XP 
CodeDFP-V8F6-5W7J-HDUY-9PAFJ-6WXC-DP667 
//////////////////////////////////////////////////// 
Advanced PDF Password Recovery Pro 2.12 
722KB 
Win9x/NT/ME/2000/XP 
http://www.fixdown.com/fixdown/soft...=1005&soft=down 
////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// 
CuteFTP v5.01 XP build 51.1.23.1 
http://www.photodex.com/files/cpro32.exe 
Crack 
http://chzhy.diy.163.com/dl/vzx_cftp5x.zip 
/////////////////////////////////////////////// 
Win Boost 4.0 + keygen 
http://www.winboost.com/files/wboost.exe 
Crack


----------



## alsane (12 مارس 2008)

Crack 
http://krkr.at.tut.by/x.rar 
For Win98, WinME, WinNT, Win2k, and WinXP 
//////////////////////////////// 
DRAWiT v3.1c 
http://www.postersw.com/drawit3.exe 
Name: http://www.appzplanet.com/ 
Serial: 141208 
////////////////////////////////// 
PUBLISH-iT PRO v2.3g 
http://www.postersw.com/publish2.exe 
Name: http://www.appzplanet.com/ 
Serial: 140902 
/////////////////////////////////// 
SmartDirCopy 1.8 
http://hangvogel.hypermart.net/smartdircopy/smdcopy.zip 
crack 
http://krkr.at.tut.by/f-sdcp181315.rar 
////////////////////////////////////// 
Txt2Html v2.35 
http://alexey-pr.pisem.net/Soft/Txt2Html.zip 
Name: http://www.appzplanet.com/ 
Serial : 6000473891 
,...................
Restorator v.2.52 
http://www.bome.de/Restorator/restorator252.exe 
الأسم: 
dr.Snap 
السيريال. 
iRbyVjkobUKDCdXC8WJhiJECgUJ75iugPtfxPrRV:T-2F6xy9j8V7PGG4VP-N4G80evhgNcByRwuSYBLKLn1+ek 


/////////////////////////////////////// 

Norman Virus Control v.5.50 
http://download.norman.no/nvc5/NVC55_R3ENG.EXE 
SN:CHXSDT49CRPQIVYYXKERH9IJE 
KNXSDABMNYUJA7QES44F84MXE 
4PUSCJKP7W8HNRT465KR8CIXE 
AJ5SCUQDHR3NH2M5RG7UNNB4E 
XX4ACWS9WJWXI43IXGF7P2HKE 

متوافق مع 
DOS-Windows 3.x 
* Windows 95/98/Me 
* Windows NT/2000/XP 
* Linux 
////////////////////////////////////// 

UltraISO v.5.55 Retail 
http://www.123soft.host.sk/Covers2/UltraISO.gif 

///////////////////////////////////////////// 
Zero PopUp Killer XP v4.2 
http://www.ax-soft.com/zpk_xp.exe 
Name:TTDOWN 
Code:91953IIKxldAPM4AAnWxE 
/////////////////////////////////////// 
Teleport Pro 1.29.1959 
http://files.tenmax.com/pro12.exe 
https://www.tenmax.com/pro12.exe 
Name: http://www.format.org.ua/ 
Serial: 2145295821 
//////////////////////////////////////// 

iOpus Password Recovery XP v4.02 
http://www.iopus.com/download/iopus-pwdrec-setup.exe 
Code:RE65024149426675371 
Win 95, 98, Me, Nt, 2000, XP 
http://www.iopus.com/images/iopus-p...-xp-boxshot.gif 
////////////////////////////////////////// 
Folder Guard 5.5 Professional 
http://www.winability.com/download/fgpro.exe 
Name: Michael Kinley Copies: 10 
s/n: A24949795558419508 
/////////////////////////////////////////// 
NORTON GHOST 2003 
S:53MB 
http://webinterline.com/Ghost2003/ghost2003.zip 
http://a248.e.akamai.net/f/248/5462.../0/ng03_box.gif 
/////////////////////////////////////////// 
NEO Trace Professional v3.25 
http://64.224.86.74/555/fosi/filesf...ly/fo-nt325.zip 
//////////////////////////////////////////// 
Flash Catcher.exe 
رابط تحميل البرناج 
http://www.justdosoft.com/FlashCatc...lashCatcher.exe 
كراك 
FlashCatcher.v2.6.rar 
http://bbs.nju.edu.cn/file/FlashCatcher.v2.6.rar 
S:1222 KB 
/////////////////////////////////////////////////// 
QuickTime 6.02 Final 
http://www.cnyou.com/down/download.asp?downid=2&id=772 
Win9x/NT/2000/XP 
///////////////////////////////////////////////////// 

Backup DVD Professional v2.01 + Crack 
http://www.topdownloads.net/downloads/BackupDVDPro.zip 
كراك 
http://webcindario.com/foappz/dvd-fosi.zip 
////////////////////////////////////////////////////// 
Advanced PDF Password Recovery Pro V1.70 
684K 
WIN9X/ME/NT/2000/XP 
CodeDFP-V8F6-5W7J-HDUY-9PAFJ-6WXC-DP667 
//////////////////////////////////////////////////// 
Advanced PDF Password Recovery Pro 2.12 
722KB 
Win9x/NT/ME/2000/XP 
http://www.fixdown.com/fixdown/soft...=1005&soft=down 
////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// 
CuteFTP v5.01 XP build 51.1.23.1 
http://www.photodex.com/files/cpro32.exe 
Crack 
http://chzhy.diy.163.com/dl/vzx_cftp5x.zip 
/////////////////////////////////////////////// 
Win Boost 4.0 + keygen 
http://www.winboost.com/files/wboost.exe 
Crack 
http://webcindario.com/foappz/winboost-fosi.zip 
//////////////////////////////////////////////////// 
HyperSnap-DX v.5.03.00-Cracked 
http://http2.ttdown.com/H/HyperSnap-DX%20v5.03.CR.exe 
http://www.123soft.host.sk/Covers2/HyperSnap-DX.gif 

////////////////////////////////////// 
DynSite 1.11 Build 683.5 
http://noeld.com/download/dynsite.zip 
Name:Free User 
Code:40341-372 
///////////////////////////////// 

NetCaptor 7.10 beta 2 
http://download.netcaptor.com/ncsetup.a1065.exe 
كراك 
http://www.geocities.com/tsrhset3/f...10beta1_exe.zip 
http://www.netcaptor.com/tourstuff/shot1.gif 
///////////////////////////////////// 
VideoFramer 1.07 
http://home6.inet.tele.dk/flicker/vf.zip 
Software Key = QA186051C1B58B9A8 
VideoFramer is the sequel to Personal 
AVI Editor. VideoFramer 
Windows 95, 98, ME, 2000, XP, NT 4.0 SP3 and later 
Youcan have both Personal AVI 
Editor and VideoFramer installed at the same time. 
///////////////////////////////////////// 
FULL 
Nostra DiVX Player 1.6 
http://www.nostradivx.com/Nostra1.6.exe 
//////////////////////////////////////


iOpus STARR PC & Internet Monitor Pro 3.27 
http://www.iopus.com/download/iopus-starr-pro-setup.exe 
Code:KXA97682300032 
/////////////////////////////// 
PicoZip 2.6 
http://www.picozip.com/PicoZipSetup.exe 
Name:Free User 
Code:6572692315-2458901458776-196853142-887131853 
http://www.picozip.com/images/screenshot/ss_main.gif 
ACE, ARC, ARJ, BH, CAB, GZ, JAR, LHA, LZH, RAR, TAR, TGZ, Z, ZIP, ZOO, XXE and UUE file formats 
/////////////////////////////// 
n-Track Studio v3.1.11 
http://serv3.ntrack.com/ntrck_sw.exe 
Name:Free User 
Code 1:373657634 
Code 2:293075566 
/////////////////////////////// 
GameJack 3.00.214 
http://www.s-a-d.de/downloads/gj3.exe 
Code:20P0G-KJEPS-50FM9-Y5A63-ED00H 
http://www.gamejack.org/gamejack2_small.jpg 
//////////////////////////////// 
SuperJPG 4.9.3 
http://www.midnightblue.com/binaries/instsjpg.exe 
Name:Free User 
Code:150893-11213225 
http://www.midnightblue.com/superjpg/superjpg.jpg 
///////////////////////////////// 
Pop-Up Stopper Professional 1.2.1022 
http://member.netease.com/~ljh11/dl/eps_pusp.zip 
Code:256-904-2547 
http://www.panicware.com/images/pro.../IMGProLogo.gif 
///////////////////////////////// 
EmEditor 3.32 
http://www.emurasoft.com/pub/eme332e.exe 
Code:1711-4661-4414-4782 
///////////////////////////////// 
JPEG Optimizer 3.15 
http://www.xatech.com/jpopt3.exe 
Code:JS$28921 
//////////////////////////////// 
4DiskClean Gold 4.0 
http://4diskclean.com/Setup.exe 
Name:FREE USER 
Code:60710-F-6366367 
http://4diskclean.com/4dcg2.jpg 
//////////////////////////////// 
DynSite 1.11 Build 696.6 
http://noeld.com/download/dynsite.zip 
Name:Free User 
Code:40341-372 
http://noeld.com/images/ds111.gif 
Windows 9x/ME/NT/2000 
//////////////////////////////// 
GetRight 5.0 Beta 5 
http://www.zyxx.com/getright50beta5.exe 
Code:VRPRFM-HOGPT-C8HNF-GSVEA-W7VKO 
http://www.getright.com/images/gr5-coming-soon.jpg 
//////////////////////////////// 
FullDisk 5.1 
ftp://ftp.demon.co.uk/pub/simtelnet...sc/fuldsk51.zip 
Name:ORiON 
Code:5FFDD43E5003FC20568645596682E4F6 
http://www.worldlynx.net/pgerhart/fulldisk.jpg 
//////////////////////////////// 
SubmitWolf Pro 5.06.006 
http://www.trellian.com/bin/swolf506.exe 
Name:Free User 
Code:E5913428-02168 
///////////////////////////////// 
Snappy Fax 2000 V3.20.1.4 
http://www.snappysoftware.com/downloads/sf3setup.exe 
Name:CZY 
CodeBFBBEB2EF059FEBDF 
///////////////////////////////// 
Poster 7.7w 
http://www.postersw.com/poster7.exe 
Code:052032 
///////////////////////////////// 
FTP Serv-U 4.1.0.3 
http://files1.rhinosoft.com/files/susetup.exe 
Code:UEyz459waBR4lVRkIkh4dY 
w9f8v4J/AHLvpOK8tqOkyz4D3w 
bymil1VkKjgdAelPDKSWM5d 
oXJsgW64YIyPdo+wAGnUBuycB 
////////////////////// 
PhotoBuilder Platinum 2003 Full 
http://www.photosir.com/downloads/pb2800f.exe 
///////////////// 
All Web Menus v3.0.496+ Keygen 
http://www.allwebmenus.com/Downloads/AllWebMenus.exe 
Crack 
http://extend.hk.hi.cn/~czy/dl/tmgaw204.zip 
////////////////// 

WinDVD Platinum v4.5.11.26+ Keygen 
http://webdownload2.intervideo.com/...DVDPlatinum.exe 
Crack 
http://lordsoftherealm.mystarband.net/file/wdvd.rar
..............................
A4Desk v2.5 
برنامج لعمل واجهات للمواقع بالفلاش يحتوي قوالب جاهزه للاستخدام يعمل على جميع اصدارات ويندوز 
.......................
CuteFTP Pro 3.3 
نسخة جديدة وقوية من هذا البرنامج الذي يعتبر من اسهل برامج نقل الملفات الى المواقع من ناحية التعامل وميزة اكمال التنزيل في حالة انقطاع الخط ويتعمل مع جميع اصدارات الويندوز 
........................
EXPStudio Audio Editor 3.5.1 
يعتبر هذا البرنامج محرر قوي جدأ للملفات الصوتية بإمتدادات مختلفة ومتعددة ، وتستطيع بهذا البرنامج : عرض شكل الموجة للملف الصوتي ، تشغيل الملف الصوتي أو أي جزء منه ، إدخال التأثيرات المتعددة مثل: (التّأخير, السّرعة, الجهاز الضّاغط , الضّوضاء, القصّ, اللّازمة, التّأخير, تضاءل, امتددت, إنعكاس , الطّيّة, الصّمت, الامتداد) ، وتستطيع إضافة تعليق على الملف الصوتي مثل : ( ألبوم, الفنّان, القنوات, التّعليقات, حقّ النّشر, النّوع, اللّقب, السّنة إلخ ) الصيغ الذي يدعمها البرنامج: WAV , MP2 , MP3 , VOX , WMA , RAW , CDA , OGG , G.721 , G.723 , G.726 
...........................
GameGain 1.8.26.2003 
هذا البرنامج رهيب يخلي الالعاب سريعه على جهازك و لايخليها تستهلك من ذاكراة الجهاز وهو يعمل على نظام 32 bit من Windows 95 الى Windows XP 
..............................
Macromedia Dreamweaver MX v6.1 
اصدار جديد من هذا البرنامج المخصص لتصميم صفحات web مميز وقوي . 
..............................
NeoPaint v4.5 
برنامج روعة وهو شبيه ببرنامج الرسام , وسهل للغايه 
...............................
Registry Compactor v1.0 
لإلغاء تجزئة الريجستري وتنظيفه وحذف القيم الفارغه للبرامج المزالة من الجهاز ولا زال لها مدخلات وقيم في الريجستري ...إلخ
................................
StyleBuilder v1.02 
برنامج ممتاز لتغيير شكل الويندوز الاكس بي يمكنك ان تقوم بهذا البرنامج بتحميل اي ستايل للويندوز من الويب او التي تاتي فيه وتقوم بتعديلها او تبني ستايل كامل من تصميمك الخاص 
.................................
Water Illusion Screensaver 1.6 
وصف البرنامج : تستطيع من خلال هذا البرنامج وضع ملفات صوتية وتصميم شاشة توقف مائية أي بتأثير المياه والمناظر الطبيعية والأمطار وغيره الكثير والبرنامج سهل الإستخدام . يعمل على جميع اصدارات ويندوز 
..................................
WinMPG Video Convert 3.6 
يقوم هذا البرنامج بالتحويل صيغ الملفات AVI to Mpeg 1, AVI to Mpeg2, AVI to DVD, AVI to VCD, AVI to SVCD, all media format to DivX, and all to AVI
....................................
Wisecroft Ripper 2.0 
برنامج خاص لتحويل الصيغ الصوتية المتعارف عليها فهو يقوم بالتحويل من صيغة real player الى mp3 
.....................................
Yahoo! Messenger 5.6.0.1347 
اصدار جديد من برنامج المحادثة الشهير للتحدث مع الاصدقاء على الانترنت 
......................................
All Video Splitter 1.0 
برنامج لتقسيم ملفات الفيديو الى ملفات صغيره 
............................
BeFaster 3.31 
عمل البرنامج هو تسريع الإتصال عبر الإنترنت يدعم جميع وسائل الإتصال ، يحدث نفسه تلقائياً ويقدم كثير من الخيارات لإنجاز السرعة require: Visual Basic 6.0 Runtime 
.............................
e-Campaign 2.94 
برنامج مراسلات رائع لانه يقدم لك خدمات جميله اذا كنت من اصحاب القوائم البريديه أو كنت صاحب شركة ولديك عملاء ، فهذا البرنامج يمنكنك من اعداد الرسائل بشكل رائع كإدخال اكواد html وادخال flash و نصوص متحركة يعني كل اللي عليك بس تسوي الرسالة وتقوم بتنسيقها وحتى وضع مرفقات معها وارسالها الى قائمة البريد عندك ومن جهازك ولمزيد من اتفاصيل راجع الصوره يعمل على جميع اصدارات ويندوز 
...............................
Flash2X Flash Hunter 1.2.0 
هذا برنامج تتمكن منه من حفظ اي ملف فلاشي في اي موقع ...يعني رأيت عرض فلاشي في موقع او في منتدى وأردت أن تحفظ هذا الملف لديك ....فعن طريق هذا البرنامج ستتمكن من حفظه وبكل سهوله في عدة ثواني ...ويطلق عليه اسم صائد الفلاش .. 
..................................
IE Logos v1.0 
لتغيير شعار الانترنت اكسبلورر يعمل على جميع اصدارات ويندوز 
...................................
Jpg Animated Slide Show 1.01 
برنامج لاستعراض الصور مع وجود اكثر من 120 تأثير للحركه متوافق مع جميع اصدارات ويندوز 
....................................
MSN Messenger 6.1 for Windows 2000 AR 
النسخة العربية ... أحدث نسخة من برنامج ال****** وهي مخصصة لنظام التشغيل Win2000 فقط وهناك إضافات كثيرة 
......................................
MSN Messenger 6.1 for Windows 2000 EN 
النسخة الانجليزية ... أحدث نسخة من برنامج ال****** وهي مخصصة لنظام التشغيل Win2000 فقط وهناك إضافات كثيرة 
........................................
MSN Messenger 6.1 for Windows Me or 98 AR 
النسخة العربية ... أحدث نسخة من برنامج ال****** وهي مخصصة لنظام التشغيل WinME/98 فقط وهناك إضافات كثيرة 
..........................................
MSN Messenger 6.1 for Windows Me or 98 EN 
النسخة الانجليزية ... أحدث نسخة من برنامج ال****** وهي مخصصة لنظام التشغيل WinME/98 فقط وهناك إضافات كثيرة 
.؟؟؟؟؟؟...............................
MSN Messenger 6.1 for Windows XP AR 
النسخة العربية ... أحدث نسخة من برنامج ال****** وهي مخصصة لنظام التشغيل XP فقط وهناك إضافات كثيرة 
............................................
MSN Messenger 6.1 for Windows XP EN 
النسخة الانجليزية ... أحدث نسخة من برنامج ال****** وهي مخصصة لنظام التشغيل XP فقط وهناك إضافات كثيرة 
............................................
Voiced Keyboard 3 
اجعل عملك على لوحة المفاتيح له صوت جميل بهذا البرنامج المتوافق مع جميع اصدارات ويندوز 
............................................
WinTools.Net 2.4 
برنامج للتحكم في نظام التشغيل وتحسين اداءه 
............................................
Zone Alarm Pro 4.0.146.029 
من اقوى البرامج لحماية جهازك من اختراق المخربين. حيث يقدم انواع من الحمايات بحيث يمنع اي اختراق لجهازك 
..............................................
*** Bomb/Hacker Ulility Protector 
يفتح هذا البرنامج 14 منفذ على جهازك الشخصي عندما يحاول أحد المخترقين البحث عن منافذ جهازك ، وهو يخفي منفذ الـ *** الحقيقي ، بحيث من الصعب حقا ايجاد المنفذ الـ *** الحقيقي والخاص بك.
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
***watch v.6 
يحميك هذا البرنامج من أي عبث أو فيضان...الخ ، الذي يصنعه المخترقون عبر الـ *** ، فهو يفتح عدة منافذ *** مزورة ليخدع بذلك البرامج المساعدة في التخريب مثل *** Port Sniff وسيقوم ايضا باظهار جميع محاولات من يحاولون ايجاد منفذ *** الخاص بك ويعطيك عنوان الـ IP التابع لهم حتى تستطيع التبليغ عنهم عند مزود خدمة الانترنت لهم أو تفجيرهم! أو أي شئ آخر..!
................................
Anonymous *** 
بهذا الملف سوف يظهر الـ IP الخاص بك على انه هكذا 127.0.0.1 وليس الـ IP الحقيقي وذلك عندما يستعرض أحدهم ‏معلوماتك على الـ *** .
.................................
Secure PC FireWall 
هذا البرنامج عبارة عن حاجز ناري حقيقي Virtual Firewall وهو قوي وسهل الاستخدام ، يعمل مع الكمبيوتر الشخصي PC ، يرشح هذا البرنامج جميع رسائل TCP/IP ماعدا الرسائل التي تسمح بها سياسة هذا الحاجز الخاص بك
.................................
Quick View Plus 5.1 
يستخدم هذا البرنامج فى عرض الملفات مهما كانت هيئتها
هذه نسخه كامله لاتحتاج كراك أو رقم سرى
..................................
ICUII3.0 
برنامج محادثة بالصوت والصورة
و لكراك هنا 
..................................
ReallyEasyVoice 
برنامج محادثة رائع جدا يتميز بجودة الصوت 
.................................
MSN Messenger Service 
ميزات MSN Messenger Service
يعتبر MSNTM Messenger Service طريقة سهلة للاستفادة الكاملة من الرسائل الفورية. فهو يجعل برامج البريد الإلكتروني الشهيرة Microsoft¨ Outlook¨ Express و MSN Hotmail¨ أسهل وأكثر ملاءمة للاستخدام. فباستخدام MSN Messenger Service، يصبح من السهل عليك وأصدقائك التحدث مباشرة!
...................................
FIX-IT UTILITIES 2000 
برنامج FIX-IT UTILITES 2000 يشبه برنامج النورتون و لا يقل عنه أهميه
وهذه نسخه كامله لا تحتاج كراك أو رقم سرى
.....................................
SPEED TEC 
البرنامج غير مجاني
ولجعله مجاني
اكتب التالي في طلب الريجستر :
Islam
والرقم السري هو :
14911359918
.....................................
البقية في مرّة قادمة


----------



## قصي وليد قبها (12 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزالك خير
كثر الله من أمثالك


----------



## الاهرامات (14 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزالك الله خير على المجهود الرائع


----------



## اشرف ابو الهيجاء (15 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزالك الله خير على المجهود المذهل


----------



## ادور (15 مارس 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررر جدا لكم التقدم


----------



## elkomy51 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور
برنامج جميل ورائه
الكومى


----------



## ايدوارمودي (6 يناير 2011)

Thank you allot for this topic:75:


----------



## mustafa' (6 يناير 2011)

waw يسلمو ه الإدين


----------



## searcher_2010 (9 يناير 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## meyousef (12 فبراير 2013)

شكر الله لك أخى الكربم وجغل كل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عبدوعبدو (22 فبراير 2013)

ألف شكرلك


----------

